# Can't import from Canon digital camera



## CatherineJThomas (Jun 27, 2014)

Originally Posted by thekennedy View Post
Same problem with my XTi/400D, same "fix" worked for me. I just chose another USB port, thanks for the pointer!
I have a new laptop, and I tried plugging in the camera to the three different USB ports, but none of them work. Any ideas for other options if none of the ports work?
Thank you.


----------

